# Kaufmann Not Seen Much



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

1882. Second model Kaufmann Improved Government Revolver. Predecessor to the Webley Govt (WG) revolver. 455 CF.. DA.









Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Really awesome.


----------

